# Crash Shutters for Seaview & J2?



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

One iconic Irwin Allen show element are the amored crash shutters which roll out from the sides to protect the front windows on the Seaview and the Jupiter 2. I might have missed it, but I do not recall any aftermarket parts for either the Moebius Seaview or PL J2 kits for these shutters. I was wondering if they do exist and I missed them or if any are palnned. I do understand that it is impractical to have them move or retract, but as a piece that can be positioned in place for display.

.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think they would have to be 1 micron thick so they don't interfere with the other stiff like the frames around the windows.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

as was mentioned before when the kit came out, fitting shutters will be difficult becuase 1) the kit windows are bowed and 2) the movie prop windows were flat.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Flying Sub has these too actually--they are shown in operation in at least one episode...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Irwin Allen loved them. Although it was never spelled out inthe shows I believe from a practical standpoint the shutters would be outside the 'glass'. Whai was thinking of is like a 4x) vacuformed panels (seaview) or curved plate (J2) or flat plate (FS) which could be set against the front of the model on display.
I have not followed every thread closely on this as I stated earlier so I had been wondering if anybody had either a set for sale yet or one in the planning stages.

.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Here is a pic of my crash window that I built for the J2 lower deck!

MMM


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

jbond said:


> The Flying Sub has these too actually--they are shown in operation in at least one episode...


I don't think that those were crash shutters, I think that they were light shields.

David.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's amazing how popular the "shutters" idea was with various craft in Irwin Allen productions. The most obvious and well seen were the versions seen on the Jupiter 2 and the Seaview. I was watching an episode of Land of the Giants recently and the Spindrift had shutters on every viewport including the passenger compartment. I've also seen shutters used on the Space Pod - used in LIS and LOTG in both cases.

I remember seeing studio blueprints of the full size Jupiter 2 and I thought that I remembered the main viewport shutters being seen on them, but I could be wrong on that one. I always liked the J2 shutters and it would be cool to integrate them into a scale model - I think that actually having them slide completely out of view would be a problem when you consider how close the main hatch and window are in relation to the main viewport. The shutters for the lower deck would be much easier I think.

Bryan


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

The LIS space pod also had shutters on all 4 windows. The blues for the full size sets for the J2 had shutters for all windows on both decks. 
The crash doors on the 8' Seaview look like they were thin metal or something pressed over the windows. They are not at all smoothly curved and they bulge out where they were fitted over the center window frame. 
And to exhaust my knowledge on the subject of shutters, on the Jupiter 2 they were gold in color on the outside. 
I installed working shutters on my 24" J2 but on the Moebius Seaview just set the windows in far enough to install a groove that shutters could run in. Even altering the nose of the Seaview model considerably, I wasn't able to get it spherical enough to allow working shutters. Tho I was tempted.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Sure be great to see the space pod details in a clear dvd image.


----------



## Rick N (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi All, I always liked the idea of the Jupiter 2 having the collision panels sliding over to protect the viewports. I had built a 2 foot Sci Fi Metropolis Jupiter 2 with the sliding panels on the lower deck viewport. The two 4 foot filming miniatures had the shutters on both upper and lower viewports but never used.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would love to see an aftermarket set of J2 shutters- even if they were just a curved piece of resin of vacuformed plastic with the braces and fill material you could just set over the existing windows for display. When I built my Pl-J2 I placed a 1/16"x1/16" square strip of styrene on th etwo sides and drew a curved track at the base of the windows to imply the hardware, but I really would like to have a pieca shwoing them closed. The Seaview with two vac inserts would be a nice addition too.

As iconic and widespread Irwin Allen's love for the Crash SHutters was I am surprised no aftermarket GK ever offerd a set for any of the existing models. I was hoping they had but I just did not know about it.

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> As iconic and widespread Irwin Allen's love for the Crash SHutters was I am surprised no aftermarket GK ever offerd a set for any of the existing models.


I dunno - personally I wouldn't want to build my models with the shutters in place 'cuz I like to look in and see what's inside.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a screen grab of the shutters closed.:thumbsup:


----------

